# Absolutely fuming with the vet!?? HELP??



## Jazmin (Oct 1, 2011)

Hello Everyone!
As many of you have read i got my Chi on Tuesday of last week (1 week today) I took him to the vets as i had noticed his ears was down by his side and he was very quiet and wouldnt even move out of his bed.
I took him to, 
Exeter Vets Bourne
Exeter Veterinary Centre
15 Exeter Street 
Bourne, Lincs 
PE10 9NW	
01778 422863

After taking him to the out of hours surgery there and being informed that my chi had an extremely bad ear infection, and the vet told me that because he was constantly shaking and would cower whenever anyone went near him it was likely he had been ill treated...
As by this point i had only had him for a few days, so i thought i would contact the people i got him off being concerned about the many other dogs they had. 

Anyway, after speaking to them they had got in contact with the vet..
After them then ringing me back i had later learnt that the vet given all of my details including, my phone number, my address the treatment Dante had received what medication he was on the bill when time i went everything!! Surely they cant do that?? I am absolutely fuming that they are willing to tell any tom **** or harry my business, just because Dante is a dog they think it is acceptable. If this happened at a doctors surgery there would be hell kicking off!
Does anybody know what i can do?
I rang who i got him off and they said they was willing to pay the bill which is fair enough, however the vet rang me yesterday and said that i had to pay it and then started lecturing me on if i cannot afford treatment for my dog then i shouldn't have him. 
She also said and i quote "i do not care who pay's the bill, i just want my money"

I am absolutely fuming with both the vet and those who i got him off as i am now stuck in a situation.. 
I expect her to ring me back later on today and when she does i will be wanting to take further action...
Not really too sure on what i can do or what rights i have?
Shall i right a letter or???

Any help??? Sorry for the essay but i am fuming!!
Thanks guys!!
Jazmin


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

I'm sure something can be done. No one should be giving out your details. Maybe go to the citizens advice and see what they say as they will guide you x


----------



## Jazmin (Oct 1, 2011)

I have thought about that, also i might write a letter to the manage of the vet surgery because i'm fuming. Vets are the same as the doctors. Fuming!! x


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

i wouldn't pay the bill to be honest i would take my business elsewhere and seek legal advice as to whether i had to pay, if u have a health guarantee the breeder should pay. But to be honest I would not want the vet paid at all!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Maybe contact the kennel club and see if they have any advice they can give you,or i'm sure there's a vet complaints dept maybe find something on google ? They shouldn't have given your info out to anybody, but didn't the breeder have your address and phone number anyway ? I know i had to give it to mine so she could contact me and sent the papers to me.Good luck


----------



## Tracy73 (Oct 9, 2011)

I would not be visiting that vet again, a vet I believe is supposed to give patient confidentiality.

I found this link which is for the RCVS the royal college of vetinerary surgeons, its gives guidelines and how a vet should behave etc.

I have copied the link for you for the complaints section, so that way you can be sure your complaint is heard at a VERY high level, rather than dealt with discreetly and swept under the carpet.

Have the rung the vet and demanded an explanation of why she behaved in this way, and also how did she know the people were genuiene?? or who they said they were?

Link is below, and if I was you I would certainly take it further:

I want to make a complaint - RCVS Animal Owners


----------



## Jazmin (Oct 1, 2011)

Thankyou for that, i have emailed the RCVS and i am awaiting reply.
I will not be paying the bill, i only went to there vet surgery because it was out of hours and my vet trusted them to be the next best around. I am appalled by this! I am also debating reporting the previous owner to the RSPCA as i took Dante to a dog groomer and they said that he had never had a bath he had dandruff mites, his ears had never been cleaned out and his nails where they bad they was curled over, when he put his paw on the ground it was only his nails that touched the pavement.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

That is a COMPLETE violation of confidentiality!!!! I know I'm in the US; but at the clinic I used to work for we couldn't even hand out the paper medical records to the **owners** without release paperwork. We couldn't even transfer them to other clinics without the same thing AND permission from the owners. They were treated no different than human medical records!! I would be fuming too....


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

I am in the US, at my vets office I had to go down in person and sign a release just to get them to fax my dog's fecal results to a place we used to go for daycare. They would not even let me tell them to release the records over the phone!

I really am grateful they are so careful, even if it was an inconvenience for me that day. I would only hope any vet would be that careful about releasing records.


----------



## glyndwr (Dec 4, 2010)

When I've bought pups I've had to give my details or the breeder wouldn't of sold me the pup. Like wise when I sell my shih pups. No details no pup. But as far as vet concerned that's def not right I would also take it further.


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

HI i didnt think that was allowed on shareing personal information anywhere i dont like that at all


----------



## Pixie Luna (Jan 11, 2011)

And we're meant to trust our dogs with Vets like this about pff! 
A point id like to pick on also is why he presumed a Chihuahua shaking is a sign of 'mistreatment'.....yes it 'could' be, but he should know some Chi's shake more than others etc - its a big statement to make on his part!


----------



## CarrieAndCalista (Jul 22, 2011)

Wow, no advice, but that sucks... I would not be going back to that vet again! Plus, definitely complain to the practice manager.


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

Any news or an email back? x


----------



## Ren (Oct 19, 2010)

Wow! I have no advise either, but I hope that things end in your favour! What that office did was unacceptable! All the power to you!


----------



## LeStatKelly (Aug 25, 2011)

I think this is a dog bought from the advertising papers as he needed a new home. He's not a puppy and not from a breeder I don't think.

Having said that, and if I'm correct, it was very good of the previous owner to offer to pay the bill really.
Date shying away is in no way a sure fire way to say he has been neglected or beaten either. LeStat does this simply because he's a very nervous dog. I know he has never been beaten by us or my daughter before he came here. To look at him you would certainly think he had though!

If the previous owners were not the owners from 'puppyhood' Dante may have been abused in an earlier family and not the people that Jazmin got him from.

Jazmin,

As for the vet they are not allowed to give your details out unless they have it in writing that they can do so by you and then only to named people on the authorisation! I'd be livid! I'd reprt them and mae a complaint to your original vet as well so they don't send any more of their clients there!
To say that if you can't afford the vet fees so you should not have the dog is ludicrous as you've only had him for a matter of days even if you'd insuranced him the day you got him it would not have covered the treatment!


----------

